# agnus castus-any symptoms or stopped periods



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi,
Ihave not posted for a long while but have kept checking in and am still thinking about our options.

Anyway,whilst waiting for donor sperm and what to do next i have started taking agnus castus on my sisters advice,even though my periods are very regular and ok but i suppose i was panicking that time is ticking by and i was worrying that  i might go perimenopausal so i thought i would give it a go.

The first month i took it all that happened was my periods were early,which i thought was odd,so last month i did not take it and my period was four days late and only lasted two days and kept having alot of side aches and pain. I did go to the drs but did not menton the agnus and she said i had a water infection but it also could be other things.

So ithought i had messed with my system and read up on the agnus and it said to take for three months and i continued with it for this month but now i am three days late and af does not look likeit is going to appear. I am not pregnant,dh is azoospermic,and i am really panickin now that i had a really good cycle and periods and fsh everything and by being silly i have made a huge mistake

Does anyone have any ideas? or have had this happen to them? Sorry for such a huge posting

Anita.x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Anita

Try not to panic (easier said than done).  I took agnus castus for a few months a few years ago (prescribed by a herbalist) although my cycle had been fine up till then. I do remember it changing my cycle a bit (from memory, cycle was a bit shorter and periods were more painful), though I seem to recall it taking a couple of months to have an effect.  However, when I came off it, things went back to normal (including cycle length) and my FSH was unchanged. THe IVF drugs had far more of an impact on my system, but even they worked their way out after a couple of months. I would stop taking the agnus castus, and see if things settle down.  If not, go back and see your GP because, as you say, it might be something else. I wouldn't discount taking herbal remedies but it is probably worth seeing a herbalist if you decide to try again as he/she will take your history and prescribe a dose and mixture of herbs suited to what you need.  He/she might even be able to prescribe something to help your current symptoms if the current scare hasn't put you off!!! 

Best wishes

Ellie


----------

